
Exporting stackdriver logs to splunk - rmz
https://medium.com/@shoewielder/google-cloud-log-export-to-splunk-3f05a436abca
======
rmz
Our summer intern Richard Bachmann just wrote a blogpost about his project
where he connected one of our kubernetes cluster in the google cloud platform
to a security monitoring tool we have running in Splunk (we = Telenor
Digital).

